

Show HN: Speck, atomistic system rendering with ambient occlusion in WebGL - wwwtyro
http://wwwtyro.github.io/speck/

======
wwwtyro
You'll want to use the latest Chrome browser. If you run into issues, post
them here (preferably with errors from the console) and I'll try to address
them.

~~~
daeken
Latest Chrome on OS X, I'm getting _Uncaught TypeError: Cannot read property
'drawBuffersWEBGL' of null_ at _bundle.js:8816_.

Let me know if you want me to try anything, or want further information.

~~~
wwwtyro
Looks like there's not support for that extension[1] on your system.
Unfortunately there isn't really anything I can do about that. Thanks for
trying, though, and for the feedback!

[1]
[https://www.khronos.org/registry/webgl/extensions/WEBGL_draw...](https://www.khronos.org/registry/webgl/extensions/WEBGL_draw_buffers/)

~~~
echeese
Doesn't work on either of my computers either.

~~~
wwwtyro
Sorry to hear that. Was it the same error as the parent had?

